# Does JVG ever say anything positive??



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

> "It doesn't make it any easier. If bench-pressing was part of the game, maybe. We didn't just change for the better, I'll say that."
> — Jeff Van Gundy on Keith Bogans replacing Tracy McGrady


Well no duh not having T-Mac in the game is a loss, but can't you say something positive like Bogans is contributing?? or that he is beginning to understand the system .... or something!! 

It's like every time the guy opens his mouth he's defeatest and saying something negative!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

he speaks the truth..


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes its true that T-mac is better than Bogans.. that's a given. But I guess my point is, I have yet to see the man speak the positive about any of the players... even Yao. Maybe I just need to follow the team longer to see him excited about the performance of any of his players.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

JVG tries to get into his players' minds from a motivational standpoint and attempts to push them with cut-and-dry criticism. He never sugarcoats anything. BUT I'll say that he should probably change that tactic up a little with the injuries the Rockets have gone through and the fact that several young guys (Bogans included) have been placed into tough situations in trying to somewhat replace McGrady's production. He should remember that every once in a while grown men need words of encouragement from their leader, too.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> JVG tries to get into his players' minds from a motivational standpoint and attempts to push them with cut-and-dry criticism. He never sugarcoats anything. BUT I'll say that he should probably change that tactic up a little with the injuries the Rockets have gone through and the fact that several young guys (Bogans included) have been placed into tough situations in trying to somewhat replace McGrady's production. He should remember that every once in a while grown men need words of encouragement from their leader, too.


So its a mind game? Okay.. I can see tough love and all that, but if you keep criticising someone no matter how good or bad they are eventually you are going to undermine their confidence. That's what causes shooting slumps!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, I don't completly agree with it. He should let the guys relax out there a little more. Maybe then we'd see things like Luther Head playing like he did in the rookie game on a consistent basis.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I actually think that his negative approach to coaching is one of his worst coaching strategies. The other that he is so so rigid and un-relenting in his perceptions of his players. Its like well Luther/Hayes are rookies so I don't trust them to make good decisions?? Or Bogans is a journeyman so he can't be depended upon to play big minutes? Or Stromile missed a board so I'll take him out of the game to prove my point that he should rebound more?
These tactics don't work in the longterm? They work short-term, if you sit someone who messes up then talk to them and correct/yell at them, that may work...but just not playing people like you guys said 'undermines their confidence' and nobody ever gets in a rhythm?
Look at Chuck. Before while he was getting consistent minutes, was pulling down like 6rbs, 6pts, and running and recovering well. Now he gets DNPs, few mins here and there, and his production is obviously much less effective?  
Sometimes its not even their confidence, its that they are trying to hard or thinking too much. It seems to me watching this game more so than last night, the rocs (except Yao) are thinking too much, about what they have to do 'next' w/ the ball, next when the shot goes up, next on defense? I'm not saying that's all Jeffs' fault, but being negative when guys are already 'anxious' is counter productive.
I watched Chuck, Luther alot, Bogans, even Rafer thinking too much and not reacting, and just playing naturally. To me right now the game/system for the team is SIMPLE. GET THE BALL TO YAO, MAKE YOUR SHOTS, AND REBOUND! :curse:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> I have yet to see the man speak the positive about any of the players... even Yao.


Actually, Jeff is one of Yao's biggest supporters. He always defends YAo from unrational thinking.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Actually, Jeff is one of Yao's biggest supporters. He always defends YAo from unrational thinking.


GOOD! Yao deserves it. He works hard!! Like I said, it may be that I haven't read enough JVG quotes to see the good ones, but every time I read the post practice notes or the post game notes he is saying something negative.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah JVG does support yao at all comments made against him pretty much


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> yeah JVG does support yao at all comments made against him pretty much


Well, not tonight.


> However, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy noted that even Yao wasn't at his best against the stingy Nets.
> 
> "I didn't think Yao was particularly as good tonight as he has been," Van Gundy said. "There's obviously a huge burden on his shoulders right now, but we're capable of making (shots) and we didn't tonight."


36/9 is not good enough for JVG, apparently. Plus, it was the perimeter players who were not able to lock down the threes. They shot almost 50% tonight. JVG should really lighten up. Hearing his pessimism makes even ME gloomy about basketball.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

he said ryan bowen played hard LOL 
that was positive.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

roxers should make more efforts to the match.....they usually fluster under the advantage....they cannot stick to the match in the crisis.....


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

thetennisyao said:


> he said ryan bowen played hard LOL
> that was positive.


Ryan did *try* real hard.. but for some reason when he gets in the game.. everyone else takes a nap... every single game I have been able to watch (which granted isn't very many) when he gets into the game all offense just stops


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Well, not tonight.
> 
> 
> 36/9 is not good enough for JVG, apparently. Plus, it was the perimeter players who were not able to lock down the threes. They shot almost 50% tonight. JVG should really lighten up. Hearing his pessimism makes even ME gloomy about basketball.


See... the guy scored freaking 36 points.. how can you say he didn't do as well as he should. Bite my booty! Give the guy kudos for scoring when no one else did... or making 18-20 from the ft line.

I don't think I like JVG very much


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

promote ewing to head coach lol or bring back hakeem


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Sometimes after games Jeff can be a real dooshbag... Personally if I'm the VP or GM or Owner, and my team is losing all the time and not making the playoffs, I don't want my head coach on TV and Radio all the damn time moaning and groaning? Its like he takes NO RESPONSIBILITY for how the team did this year?
They NEVER should've given that idiot an extension on his contract? For what 2 1st rd knockouts in the playoffs w/ two totally different teams? The first being far more athletic and talented than the second. Rick Carlisle is a far better coach and had to deal w/ more than Jeff...take a page outta his manual Gumby! :biggrin: 

I wish Tom Tibideau was the Head Coach. . . I really do think we'd be much better, w/ better players around our 2 stars...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> They NEVER should've given that idiot an extension on his contract?


When is his contract extension up?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> When is his contract extension up?


Not til the 2008-09 season? That was just crazy to me, after that defeat by DAL in the playoffs? :dead: I really don't know what Les was thinking, to me w/ any coach you wait til the year the deal will be done, then let the guy show you he's a winner of some kind. To me Les rewarded our failure in the playoffs by extending JVG one more year? 3 years w/ good talent is long enough to decide if the dude is right for your franchise.
To me Paul Silas got a raw deal in CLE, one year w/ Lebron and he's gone...
Carlisle put together that DET team, and got them to 50wins, they fired him?
Rudy had one bad year wh/ in essence landed us Yao, they canned him? He deserved better 2 rings, nuff said.
IMO Jeff has always been highly overrated, even more so when he coached the Knicks, ie Pat Riley's Knicks. He just took over after Pat left that's all... he had Ewing, Spre, Allan Houston, Larry Johnson, Charlie Ward, Charles Oakley, Ch Smith, Anthony Mason, got dang??? I could take that team to the finals... are any of our role players as good as those guys, outside of Rafer, nope they're not...  
He couldn't do anything w/ Rudy's roc's then put together his 'own guys' and can't do anything w/ them at all? I'm pretty much done w/ him as far as believing we will do any serious contending w/ him as our leader on the sidelines. I just don't see it. In bball, to me that's the dif in teams who win big and contend, and those who have 'alright teams' w/ great stars. That's what we are when healthy; an alright TEAM w/ great Stars? No chance of winning the big dance though, cuz the well rounded team can just outplay you at your other positions. Just my opinion though guys, don't shoot me...
I have no real faith that the org will make any moves in the offseason to get us into prominance? They stupidly believe that Yao/Mac are all you need and you can just put total scrubs around them? No, MJ and Pip needed Rodman/Paxson/Kerr/Kukoch/H.Grant around them to win. We need dudes like that, JHo and Stro ain't gonna get it. DWes/Head ain't gonna get it done in the Western Conf either frankly. You've got to get some real players in here soon, or you'll miss your prime chance. Look at the IND Colts, they're not title contenders anymore w/o Edgerrin James, they'll be good but not champs. This is not a slam on our role guys, but they've shown they can't take it to the next level, and when you want a TITLE you have a window, you've got to make the push while the window is open wide, not while its closing. Tracy and Yao may only have this MVP type play for maybe two or three years? You need to put the right team out there now, not when Tmac's ailing, it'll be too late then?


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Call it ironic, the guys who do go all out for the team gets criticized day in and out, even in wins, and yet



JVG FINDS TIME TO ALWAYS PRAISE THE SCRUB OF SCRUBS RYAN BOWEN. Its Pathetic.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_ALL_PER.htm

This is the updated PER stats. Now, if you scroll down to the veeeeery bottom, you'll see who the guy with the worst PER is.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_ALL_PER.htm
> 
> This is the updated PER stats. Now, if you scroll down to the veeeeery bottom, you'll see who the guy with the worst PER is.



that's not for all active players is it?? Unreal!

edit: Okay I am confused.. how come not all the players are on that list?


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

Im sure Yao is used to being yelled at... from a authoratative...figure so I doubt that bothers him...

but I can guarantee that not every player reacts in the same way...

some you need to coddle... like a Stromile Swift...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_ALL_PER.htm
> 
> This is the updated PER stats. Now, if you scroll down to the veeeeery bottom, you'll see who the guy with the worst PER is.


According to Gumby, what Bowen brings to the table can't been seen from him stats. If they can measure a player's energy level on the court Bowen would be on top of the ranks, along with Mark Madsen.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> According to Gumby, what Bowen brings to the table can't been seen from him stats. If they can measure a player's energy level on the court Bowen would be on top of the ranks, along with Mark Madsen.



That's fine if what he does is hustle, but if you hustle then you are going to get steals or blocks or rebounds or something that a person can record... there has to be some sort of visible advantage to giving him minutes.

I agree that some players are more modivational than stat makers, but you have to draw the line when every time a guy enters the game your team loses momentum in the points column.


----------

